# steam showers



## hatchet (Dec 13, 2003)

On the tile make sure to use a porcelain tile - if you use porous materials it adversely affects the sizing of the unit. The smallest volume necessary helps out in keeping the steam generator to a manageable size also. And of course the door and whole enclosure should be as tight as possible.


----------



## contractor shane (Aug 16, 2004)

brad,

There are some very important things to remember if you are installing a steam shower. First is leave expansion room everywhere two planes come together. Another thing is you need to seal the room off very well to avoid damaging collateral areas.


----------



## mdshunk (Dec 4, 2005)

I've wired up a few. You need to use shower doors with a good seal (ie- magnetic like a refrigerator). This is a high-end special door. Second, the shower will be dark without lighting inside. You need to use a vapor tight [recessed] fixture(s). These are expensive also, starting at about 300 bucks. If you have enough glass walls, you might get away with not using lighting inside the shower. If you're using shower valves in another color other than chrome, make sure that your steam outlet and steam keypad/temp control is also ordered in the correct color to match the shower valves. Steam generators take a heck of a lot of power. Two of the one's I wired up were 50 amp, and the third was 60 amp. Make sure your home's service will handle that additional load. Also, you need to install a generous conduit (3/4") from the keypad box location to the steam generator location, because this gets a phone type cable fished into it to go to the keypad location. If you ever need to change out the steam generator down the road, the new one may well take a different style control cable.

Oh, with regard to the tile work. You'll really need to tile the walls the whole way to the ceiling and tile the ceiling also in the shower for obvious reasons. You'll also seriously want to consider using Red Gaurd on the entire shower (floors, walls, ceiling) before tiling for the same obvious reasons. That steam will [try to] permeate everything.


----------



## harleysilo (Jun 19, 2006)

Don't forget to slope the ceiling, otherwise you get cold drips of water on you!


----------



## docnadler (Aug 31, 2007)

i bought a town home which had a nozzle on the bottom of the shower. i thought it was a steam shower, it is just for show with nothing else. i need advice or help on how to install the remaining parts. the steam generator etc. the shower is far away from the electrical panel and it will be difficult and expensive to get a 220 line. there is an "Empty" wall behind the shower. can i put the unit there, wire it to electricity in the wall and connect it to water in the shower. i am a novice. thanks


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

Steam showers require an extraordinary level of planning and craftsmanship to prevent problems from cropping up down the road.

The plumbing, electrical, carpentry, tile work, etc. must all be done to a higher level than the average bath & I would consider most of it as non-DIY friendly.

A few things to be sure you know before moving forward:

*Tile requirements*--All substrates must be waterproofed before applying tile. Contrary to popular belief--grout is NOT waterproof. Flat surfaces (like benches) should be waterproofed anyway--but in a steam shower, every square inch should be waterproofed BEFORE applying the tile. An example of a product you might use is Laticrete 9235. USE A QUALITY TILE SUBSTRATE--If you still believe greenboard drywall is perfectly fine as a tile backer, you shouldn't be anywhere near a steam shower project.

The tile you use doesn't necessarily have to be ceramic or porcelain--but I would stay away from ultra-porous materials like marble or limestone. Slate or granite is perfectly fine, but will require regular sealing to prevent it from becoming a mess. All plumbing penetrations have to be sealed with silicone--all trim rings, eschutcheons, etc.

Of course, you will be tiling the ceiling--which must be framed with a minimum slope of 2" per foot. 

Be careful that all of the other materials you use are rated for steam shower use. Many lower grade shower pans, thinner cultured marble & other synthetics are not rated as such and will void your warranties for those items should there be problems. I've seen 3/4" cultered marble bench tops warp terribly in a steam shower.

*Plumbing requirements*--Hard water is hell on plumbing fixtures, and especially so on the hot side (water heaters, steam generators, etc.) Be sure you have a softener, if your area allows it. I wouldn't consider piping the unit yourself. Hire a plumber. These units require T&P relief piping, special grading on the steam feed, etc. etc. 

*Electrical requirements*--As said above, steam generators require heavy duty service. Hire a professional electrician. For lighting, a vapor-tight fixture is ideal, but you could also use recessed lighing with a shower rated trim, as long as you add silicone to the trim ring to improve the seal--be sure your bulbs don't exceed the wattage rating of the trim ring & housing. 

*Steam Unit*--Whichever steam unit you select, the manufacturer will have a guide to sizing the unit based on the dimensions of your shower. Pay close to attention to placement of the steam output in relation to the bench. You don't want hot steam pouring out right where you're sitting. Be sure the unit can be accessed for service down the road.

*Enclosure*--Your shower door should go to the ceiling, of course, with good vinyl seals on all sides. A custom enclosure is really the only way to go. If this is also going to be your main day-to-day shower, be sure to include an operating transom that you can open when taking a normal shower.

I've used Steamist products in the past, and they have very good literature on planning & sizing.


----------



## docnadler (Aug 31, 2007)

*steam shower*

to chris wright

i appreciate your response.
my shower is all built.
the tile, doors and everything for a shower is completed.
i need to add the steam
my question is how hard is it to connect a 220v, because the electrical room is FAR AWAY from the shower.
so i wanted to see if there is 110v steam generator, so i can connect it to the electric in the bathroom 
and how hard is to coneect it to a water supply
thanks 
steve nadler


----------



## ChrWright (Aug 19, 2007)

I know of no 110v generator--and any unit will require a dedicated feed from the panel. Running 220v is a job for an electrician. Also, the steam unit requires special plumbing and a drain for the T&P.

Are you certain the shower was built with steam in mind? You mentioned a nozzle--what was it attached to in the wall? Is it a steam nozzle of a certain brand steam unit?


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

My steam shower is 110V, but required a 40 amp service line directly to the panel. We had to run the wiring about 60', down 2 stories, and through a finished basement ceiling. It was a pain, but worked out great.


----------



## docnadler (Aug 31, 2007)

i have not looked closely at the nozzle to determine the brand.

i think builder just put it in to make people think there was a steam unit attached.
there is none that i can find
the house is ten yrs old and i am trying to contact the builder to see if he has any more info
i am trying to avoid the cost involved i n getting a 220v line, the plumber who came by estimated 3k to install a steam unit
i may try the 110v model

thanks

steve


----------



## enragedpurple (May 23, 2011)

ebeing said:


> I know this is an old thread but I just bought a steam shower from http://www.coralseaspas.com and I need to know how to assemble the unit... I cant reach the offices at this hour, does anyone have a video you can share?


Doesn't the supplier have an installation instruction manual? My steam shower was as happy as larry when I installed it; by myself, and I'm a 50 year old woman. I don't get how I can do things (physically) at this age and I see others who don't seem to be able to use their head and figure things out. My steam shower was plug and play.

Sorry for the rant.


----------

